# bona tarda



## tamen

Copio de l'Alcover-Moll, que, com potser sabeu, no carrega una pàgina nova per cada article, sinó que sembla  funcionar amb marcs.

2. TARDA _f. _(*castellanisme*) 
Part del dia compresa entre el migdia i la posta del sol (or., occ., eiv., alg.); cast. _tarde. _Lo dia proppasat, a la tarda, és arribat en lo port, doc. a. 1536 (Hist. Sóller, ii, 52). A quatre hores de la tarda, Lacavalleria Gazoph. D'estiu en tarda xafogosa, Atlàntida introd. Llàstima que no s'hi pogués anar aquella mateixa tarda!, Ruyra Parada 14. Tota la tarda plou qui plou, Salvà Poes. 79. Bones tardes: fórmula de salutació que s'usa durant la dita part del dia (or., occ., val., bal.).
    Fon.: táɾðə (or., eiv.); táɾðe (occ.); tálda (alg.); táɾði (Pont de S., Benavarre).
    Sinòn.: _capvespre, horabaixa, vesprada._
*Aquests últims temps s'ha fet alguna campanya per substituir el bones tardes per bona tarda, en evitació del castellanisme; però el castellanisme existeix tant si es diu bones tardes com bona tarda, perquè la mateixa paraula tarda ja és d'origen castellà, i per tant, no sembla que valgui la pena de forçar les coses dient bona tarda contra l'ús arrelat de bones tardes.*


El que jo volia dir és que si "hem *après*" de dir "bona tarda", que, evidentment, congruent i tot amb "bon dia", "bona nit", no era part del patrimoni normal del català central, bé podem aprendre altres coses.

Anècdota. Cap a començament dels anys setanta, el meu pare tenia un negoci i jo el començava a ajudar (potser ajudar a caure). Un client esporàdic era un senyor que es guanyava la vida fent de traductor a la Seat i, com a cosa particular, feia aquelles càpsules arrissades de les magdalenes. Aquell senyor, sempre que entrava al despatx, deia: "Bona tarda". Era una curiositat, perquè això (tot i que jo sabia que era una expressió de lletraferits), no ho deia ningú. El meu pare sempre hi feia un comentari graciós. Aquell senyor es deia Josep Balbastre, i era l'autor (ho vaig saber anys més tard) d'un diccionari de modismes i frases fetes, que alguna vegada consulto.

Explico aquesta historieta perquè "bona tarda" no ho deia absolutament ningú, tret de quatre iniciats. Potser tu, Xupxup, no ho has hagut d'aprendre, perquè sempre ho has sentit així, però t'asseguro que no és  pas el meu cas. 

I si hem après altres coses, per què no podem millorar el vocabulari amb coses que realment ho mereixen? Això és el que anava implícit en el meu missatge anterior i que tu no entenies.

Entès, doncs?

Una abraçada!


----------



## xupxup

Carai, que coses que saps. 
Ets un llibre obert! Un DCVB obert! 
Doncs no sabia que era tan recent aquest canvi. De fet "bones tardes" em sona a parlar de iaia (no t'ho prenguis malament) igual que "diós". Jo de vegades ho dic, però quasi sempre és per fer gràcia, perquè és allò que tothom sap que no s'ha de dir així.


----------



## tamen

xupxup said:


> Carai, que coses que saps.
> Ets un llibre obert! Un DCVB obert!
> Doncs no sabia que era tan recent aquest canvi. De fet "bones tardes" em sona a parlar de iaia (no t'ho prenguis malament) igual que "diós". Jo de vegades ho dic, però quasi sempre és per fer gràcia, perquè és allò que tothom sap que no s'ha de dir així.




Xupxup,

Sé coses? Potser sí que en sé alguna, però si en anys em guanya la iaia, segur que en sap més ella, no en dubtis. El secret de saber-ne alguna són els anys (podria ser avi, però els fills no s'hi posen) i també, és clar, l'atenció o la passió per la llengua.

Sense relació amb això, és magnífic aquest "*que *coses que saps"! Conserva'l i difon-lo, escampa'l.

Records, amic!


----------



## Namarne

Bona nit.  
A mi em passa doncs com a xupxup. En el meu cas segurament perquè el català no és la meva llengua materna. 
Perdoneu que m'afegeixi a la conversa, però he trobat la qüestió d'allò més interessant. 
Només volia dir, comentant una cosa que no és pas el tema del fil, que a la zona de la Franja d'on és la meva família paterna (ja veieu que no dic a *la *Franja, perquè allà hi ha diferències d'un poble a un altre), sí que es diu *tardi*, però amb el signficat de *tard*: _è molt tardi_ (és molt tard). 
En canvi dirien: _he estat a casa tota la tard*e*_. 
Això a la zona de la Llitera (més al sud de Benavarr*i*, que és com diuen allà a Benavarre. ) 
Una salutació ben afectuosa, 
Jordi


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

D'acord Tamen, aleshores, com s'hauria de dir? Que un es perd de tant en tant...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

tamen said:


> I si hem après altres coses, per què no podem millorar el vocabulari amb coses que realment ho mereixen?


 
Noto força crispació en aquest missatge, tot i que potser és imaginació meva...

Què vols dir, Ramon, doncs? Que esborrem la salutació "bona tarda" de les nostres maneres de dir? "Bon'horabaixa" no ho diuen ni a les Illes (les "bones tardes" hi estan arreladíssimes) i "Bon vespre" ho diem (qui ho diu) a partir d'una certa hora (cap allà les 19.00, diria jo). Pel que fa a "Bona vesprada", és de tradició purament valenciana (desconec si ho diuen a la zona de l'Ebre).

Així, doncs, quina és la teva proposta? 
És que no entenc què vols dir ni cap a on vas...


----------



## xupxup

Em penso que aquí hi ha un malentès. Tamen no proposa res per substituir el "bona tarda" o "bones tardes". Només ens està informant que tarda ve del castellà, i que pensar que la forma en singular és _més catalana_ perquè és com el bon dia o el bona nit és un error, perquè la forma tradicional era en plural "bones tardes" (si més no pel català central) i fer-la en singular suposa aprendre una forma nova que segueix sent d´origen castellà. 
La proposta de tamen anava per l´expressió mallorquina "una mala fi de..." com a alternativa al castellà "un sinfín de..." que ell mateix va apuntar en el tema sobre "un tou de..."


----------



## Namarne

Sí, però, es pot dir que un préstec que ve del segle XV és un castellanisme? Jo no entenia això per "castellanisme", ni per "anglicisme" per dir alguna cosa. 
Jo tenia entès, i ja veig que segurament m'equivoco, que és diferent un castellanisme d'una paraula que prové del castellà.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Namarne said:


> Sí, però, es pot dir que un préstec que ve del segle XV és un castellanisme? Jo no entenia això per "castellanisme", ni per "anglicisme" per dir alguna cosa.
> Jo tenia entès, i ja veig que segurament m'equivoco, que és diferent un castellanisme d'una paraula que prové del castellà.


 
Totalment d'acord, Jordi.


----------



## Lumia

Namarne said:


> Sí, però, es pot dir que un préstec que ve del segle XV és un castellanisme? Jo no entenia això per "castellanisme", ni per "anglicisme" per dir alguna cosa.
> Jo tenia entès, i ja veig que segurament m'equivoco, que és diferent un castellanisme d'una paraula que prové del castellà.


 
Un castellanisme és simplement una paraula que prové del castellà, de la mateixa manera que un anglicisme n'és una que prové de l'anglès, un gal·licisme una que prové del francès, un arabisme una que prové de l'àrab i un occitanisme una que prové de l'occità (i així anar fent fins a completar totes i cadascuna de les llengües que ens han aportat vocabulari).

El que passa és que molts dels mots, expressions i construccions que usem habitualment que provenen del castellà, i darrerament de l'anglès, són barbarismes, i per tant incorrectes, per la qual cosa hi ha la tendència a creure que castellanisme i barbarisme són termes sinònims. El que sí que seria sinònim de castellanisme que a més és un barbarisme és _castellanada_. 

El mateix succeeix en castellà, on hi ha catalanismes correctes (_cohete_, _paella_) i catalanismes que són barbarismes (_*rachola, *plegar, *tornavís_).

Ara bé, que el que comença com a castellanisme i barbarisme (perquè és una aportació innecessària i es menja l'espai d'algun element genuí) acabi essent simplement un castellanisme perquè sigui acceptat i considerat normatiu, això és tota una altra història.


----------



## tamen

En Moll afirma; "* no sembla que valgui la pena de forçar les coses dient bona tarda contra l'ús arrelat de bones tardes."*És un cas que recorda el nom de persona i topònim "Montserrat". Què vol dir "Montserrat" si no "muntanya serrada"?  

Segons en Sales (ja n'he parlat a propòsit de "tòrcer-me"), Fabra sostenia que hauria convingut modificar aquest nom per "Muntserrat", com també "Montseny" en "Muntseny", etc. Però el pes de la tradició a escriure "Montserrat" feia desaconsellable aquest canvi, i va preferir no tocar-ho.

Una cosa semblant ve a dir en Moll: si tothom (en el seu moment) deia "bones tardes", no era gaire el que es guanyava fent-ho coherent, en singular, amb "bon dia" o "bona nit".

Vull creure que m'he explicat intentant fer entendre el punt de vista d'en Moll.

(I això no és la resposta de què he parlat, que ja arribarà.)


----------



## Lumia

tamen said:


> Segons en Sales (ja n'he parlat a propòsit de "tòrcer-me"), Fabra sostenia que hauria convingut modificar aquest nom per "Muntserrat", com també "Montseny" en "Muntseny", etc. Però el pes de la tradició a escriure "Montserrat" feia desaconsellable aquest canvi, i va preferir no tocar-ho.


 
I els dialectes que no neutralitzen les O àtones en U i segueixen pronunciant [monse'rrat]? De vegades cal mirar-se les coses des de fora la capsa, és a dir, més enllà del nostre dialecte.


----------



## tamen

Lumia said:


> I els dialectes que no neutralitzen les O àtones en U i segueixen pronunciant [monse'rrat]? De vegades cal mirar-se les coses des de fora la capsa, és a dir, més enllà del nostre dialecte.




Reconec que tens una certa raó, però en aquells dialectes no diuen pas "mOntanya". I en tot cas, només adduïa una referència amb intenció comparativa.


----------



## tamen

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Noto força crispació en aquest missatge, tot i que potser és imaginació meva...
> 
> Què vols dir, Ramon, doncs? Que esborrem la salutació "bona tarda" de les nostres maneres de dir? "Bon'horabaixa" no ho diuen ni a les Illes (les "bones tardes" hi estan arreladíssimes) i "Bon vespre" ho diem (qui ho diu) a partir d'una certa hora (cap allà les 19.00, diria jo). Pel que fa a "Bona vesprada", és de tradició purament valenciana (desconec si ho diuen a la zona de l'Ebre).
> 
> Així, doncs, quina és la teva proposta?
> És que no entenc què vols dir ni cap a on vas...









Contesto a l’amiga del *Poble Sec* i a en *RIU, *però també als altres que han intervingut en això.

Traductora, parles de crispació en aquest missatge. T’asseguro que no n’hi havia ni n’hi ha (en aquesta llista veig que l'ambient és francament immillorable i no voldria que la meva participació hi pogués influir en sentit contrari), però no ho vull carregar al sac de la teva imaginació, perquè no és la primera vegada que m’hi trobo i, si bé en aquest cas ho deia amb tota naturalitat, de vegades sí que la ironia se’m tenyeix d’aquella crispació de què parles.

No hem d’esborrar res. Sobre el “bona tarda”, jo el considero tan correcte o incorrecte com “bones tardes”, però reconec que això avui faria estrany. Quan ho vaig sentir per primera vegada, i les vegades següents, em sonava com una consigna que pronunciaven “els que en sabien”.

Particularment a mi no m’agrada; jo acostumo a saludar amb un “bon dia” fins que fosqueja, i si no, amb un “Déu vos guard”, que, en la meva memòria i considerant el tractament de vostè, és un “Déu la guard” (procedent de “Déu lo guard”, però amb una dissimilació evident que fa que el “lo” passi a “la”). Però jo no em dedico pas a empaitar els que se saluden amb el “bona tarda” avui clàssic. 

Sobre el “bona tarda”, el que sí que trobo lamentable és aquesta absurda dependència del rellotge entre aquells que ja ho diuen a les dotze i cinc, considerant que el migdia ja ha passat. Per mi (i no crec inventar-me res) la tarda comença un cop t’has aixecat de taula, havent dinat. Jo plego de treballar a les 3, i entre que arribo a casa, dino, etc., la tarda ja em comença a les 5. Amb això crec subratllar un fet que abans no s’observava. Quan plego i saludo el porter del lloc on treballo i em diu “Bona tarda”, per dins sempre em demano si és que ell ja ha dinat...Però què hi farem!

Simplement volia dir que si les llengües canvien (ara, per exemple, amb el “amics i amigues”, “companys / companyes”, “Sr. / Sra.”, però també amb coses més picants, com canviar “_apoyar_” per “recolzar”, sense mirar-s’hi ni gaire ni gens), també podríem aplicar aquest esforç corrector a canviar en direccions més útils i acordades al sentit original de la llengua. I això sobretot en el sentit de no deixar perdre coses que tots sabem (o aprenem), però que si només les tenim a l’arxiu de la memòria i no en la llengua de cada dia, és segur que d’aquí a una o dues generacions hauran desaparegut.

Crec que amb això responc més o menys al que ha anat sortint aquí sobre la meva intervenció.

Perdoneu si en tot això veieu ni que sigui un pensament de crispació, per dir-ho com la Montse.

Salut, amics!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Recupero un fil antiquíssim a tall de curiositat: BonVespre.

Vagi bé a tots


----------



## Lumia

tamen said:


> Reconec que tens una certa raó, però en aquells dialectes no diuen pas "mOntanya".


 
Segons el DCVB, a Fraga sí que diuen "mOntanya". I precisament perquè en la paraula _muntanya_ en la immensa majoria de dialectes hi ha hagut una evolució fonètica O>U, la grafia és _muntanya_ i no _montanya_.


----------



## dafne.ne

Bona tarda!

Jo entenc en Tamen  doncs també me'en recordo força de quan tothom deia "bones tardes".

Els més joves heu tingut més sort perqué heu pogut estudiar català a l'escola.  No és el meu cas, encara que em crec afortunada doncs la meva mare l'havia estudiat i me'n va ensenyar una mica.  La meva inquitut per coneixer millor la meva Llengua ha fet la resta.

I be, que hi hagi pau!


----------

